# Mullberries



## Brads Biabs (8/9/19)

Got a shit ton of mullberries in the freezer like to make a cyser berries apple juice mix.
1. Best yeast to not leave dry as a nuns ****
2. Add on like a bit of mouth feel.ie not over crisp sharp.
I have done a few of these very nice but ended way to dry like pink champagne was still very nice for the ladies but they do like a little bit of sweetness. 
Used a champers yeast in the past i now have a safcider and a mad millie so mabe these will be the difference. 
Also toying withn the idea to add some wheat malt.
Appreciate your suggestions chaps.


----------



## MHB (8/9/19)

Champaign yeast is the best yeast if you want dry as a nuns...
It is about the most attenuative yeast on the market, there is next to nothing that will give you a dryer brew.
Have a look at the alcohol tolerance of your Cider yeast, some of them are also quite aggressive if it says it will go to say 12% ABV that's (from Change in Gravity /7.5) 12*7.5=90 points or from 1.090 to 1.000. So it would take most juices to dryness to. Champaign can go to near 20% ABV under some conditions.
Even a lot of good Ale yeasts will go to 10%. Have a look for something less attenuative or plan on adding a lot of sugar and making heaps of alcohol.
Mark

PS
Just went and had a look Safcider will go to ~11%ABV


----------



## Brads Biabs (9/9/19)

Yeah i was thinking the saf yeast and adding maybe %10 pear juice as it wont ferment out fully.
Will post up the details when i get this down.


----------



## SKBugs (10/9/19)

71-B. I think this is the perfect mead for this bad boy. I think it will show good fruit balance which will compliment the apple juice and berries. I wouldn't use cider yeast coz i suspect it will run out dry and strip the flavour too much (not positive on this however).
Whilst the yeast will go to 14% it will usually drop 100 gravity points, so if you start your brew at 1.120 to 1.150 it will stop easily enough before hitting bone dry. That will easily give you a sweet tasting mead.

To be honest however i would really keep it simple first, because I think the mulberries and apply would go very well together:
5 litres of apple juice (for a ~5 litre batch)
1 kg mulberries
Honey to 1.120 - 1.50 (also noting that the fruit will do stuff the gravity as the sugars are absorbed and the water is released)
71-B added (probably need a starter etc with Goferm protect or something.

TOSNA nutrient protocol

Then in secondary have a taste and add more mulberries if required - which it probably will. But better to add later to suit your taste than to add too much and have it suck.
You can always top up apple juice too in secondary if you think it needs it.

There is also the ability to stabilise the mead, kill the yeast and then really make it as sweet as you want. Very simple process and no dramas for your mead - except that you wont be able to carbonate it without a keg.

I have a mulberry bush in a pot which i will plant when i get the chance. I think they would make a cracking mead.


----------



## Brads Biabs (12/9/19)

Never done a mead does sound interesting who makes 71B yeast.
Most meads would need a considerable amout of time to mature afaik.
Last time i made this i put all the mullberries in a separate container mashed then added 2 campden tabs a left for 48 hours.
Then racked them onto the apple juice as it started to ferment 3rd day j think.
Yeast was coates de blanc was nice but very dry.


----------



## SKBugs (12/9/19)

Lalvin which is a subsidiary of Lallemand - or the other way round I think. 
And yeah you are looking at a year or so for mead to reach its potential. 
Yeah that sounds ok for a plan. You could wait and add them in secondary too if you want more of the fruit to come out in the flavor. Or both for that matter. 
Mead will finish dry generally unless you really plan for it by adding enough honey at fermentation to satisfy the yeast and leave some sugar left over. 
The other option is to stabilize and backsweeten. That way you can sweeten it to taste just how you want it. 
I would also think about some oak or vanilla in secondary. I’d think that would go great with the mulberries. 
A year down with a mulberry mead with a hint of vanilla and the oak for some mouthfeel. That sounds a bloody ripper


----------

